# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.54.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.54.0 - First in the world   JTAG Tool: 
 Added:
 - support Samsung GT-SC02B (Read/Write/Boot Repair) 
 - support MTAG 401 (Coolpad SP-150) CDMA (Read/Write/Boot Repair) - First in the world
 - support MTAG 281 (ZTE N660) CDMA  (Read/Write) - First in the world 
EMMC Tool:
- support HTC one X PJ46100  (Read/Write) - First in the world 
New function added:
 - Write/Read via JTAG interface using (EASY-SCRIPT).  What is this? 
This is function  allow to you write or read bulk files by exactly adress for each  via 1 button.
Why we decide add this - becouse we got many request about function something like this.
Now people can create "lite rcp" script for easy boot repair for supported MCU. 
We have add few sample of script for nand and emmc for already supported phones.
You can check this samples and will understand how edit script.
IMPORTANT: all script files should be in same directory with boot files. 
Litle sample of script: *  Code:
 emmc write 0 GPT.BIN 0x0  emmc write 0 DBL.BIN 0x6800000 emmc write 0 OSBL.BIN 0x687D000 emmc write 0 ABOOT.BIN 0x7000000 emmc write 0 PARAM.BIN 0xB800000  * 
P.S. Still need other JTAG? NEW fantastic function on the way*  *P.S Before play with HTC ONE X better backup dump!*

----------

